# Mixing up words?



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

So I have recently recovered from DP. I no longer have the space out dreamy feeling that is unbearable! But I have noticed I am mixing up words a lot lately or saying the completely wrong word.

Example:

What I say: Did you turn off the house?
What I mean to say: Did you turn off the tv?

What I say: Are we eating at the restaurant to go?
What I mean to say: Are we going to the restaurant to eat?

Compared to what my old symptoms were... I'll take just having this (very infrequently, maybe 2-3 times a day), but I was just wondering if anyone else had this. And if people do... what do you think is the reasoning of why this relates to DP/DR.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I am not cured but I have similar experiences. Its almost like I just say what I think instead of thinking about it and then saying it. I have been mixing up words like crazy and forget what I am even talking about. I just sometimes draw a blank right in the middle of a sentience. Stupid Dp'd brian lol. I am sure this will pass. Probably just the very last part of your recovery.

Good luck


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been doing this a lot. It happened today. Especially if theres something to the effect of like 2 words starting with the same letters. for instance

"Don't forget to call James.... he's supposed to James.. i mean jam with us tonight"

Shitty example, but anyways i've been mixing up words and things. I think its a mixture of DP+insomina+lack of concentration/thought intrusion. I've been impatient so i'll just go through things quickly with out really enjoying them. I believe some sentence structure falls into this. heh.

This has been especially happening with names, and its EXTRA bad inside my head.

Before DP I was already kinda bad with memory etc.. I would write up emails and then just leave them and do something else. Then come back and go "oh what!" and click send. I swear some DP like things got a bit worse up to getting it. Then when DP hit me, all these things your saying like forgeting what i'm talking about just went nutts. Even in these posts I forget!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've always had this problem, even waaay before DP so I wouldn't really know the difference.. This is due to the "spacing out" , which I kinda had my entire life, not sure why though


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been totally thinking about this. I mix up words way more now with the DP, and unfortunately produces more anxiety and then more DP. I think my brain is so full with the DP and thoughts, that it has a hard time doing basic functions. I am glad you brought this up.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Guest013 said:


> So I have recently recovered from DP. I no longer have the space out dreamy feeling that is unbearable! But I have noticed I am mixing up words a lot lately or saying the completely wrong word.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


The milk is in the sheep, where it always is.
*confused expression*
in the fridge!

I do this all the time. 
No idea if it relates to DP.


----------

